# Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!



## Anglerjugend (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe heute 2 Matchruten geschenkt bekommen, welche zwar etwas älter sind aber noch gut in Schuss und sich gut anfühlen.
Jetzt ist das Wurfgewicht komisch angegeben und zwar mit:
1.) Action:A20 & 2.) Action:C20.
Ich vermute mal dass diese Angabe für das Wurfgewicht steht, stimmt doch oder?
Wisst ihr wieviel Wurfgewicht dadurch angegeben wird?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus |wavey:


----------



## Tricast (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*

A20 bedeutet A= Spitzenaktion und bis max. 20 gr. Wurfgewicht.
C20 bedeutet C= durchgehende Aktion bis ins Handteil und bis max 20 gr. Wurfgewicht.
So kenne ich die Bezeichnungen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*

...und höchstwahrscheinlich handelt es sich bei diesen Ruten um Ruten von Silstar.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*

Sag jetzt nicht, dass du ne Silstar Diaflex geschenkt bekommen hast.|bigeyes:l|bigeyes


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*



Andal schrieb:


> ...und höchstwahrscheinlich handelt es sich bei diesen Ruten um Ruten von Silstar.


 
Jo, einmal die Silstar GT Match-Picker 3587-290 Traverse-X
und einmal die Silstar PowerWind Match 3866 420
Das einzige was "stört" (wenn überhaupt) ist der Rollenhalter es ist so ein Schiebehalter.
kennt jemand die Ruten?


----------



## Tricast (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*

Was hast Du für Probleme mit den Schieberingen? Sind doch OK!!
Wenn sie nicht mehr richtig halten dann nimm zwei Stücke vom Fahradschlauch und schieb die rüber, das hält bombenfest.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Anglerjugend (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Was hast Du für Probleme mit den Schieberingen? Sind doch OK!!
> Wenn sie nicht mehr richtig halten dann nimm zwei Stücke vom Fahradschlauch und schieb die rüber, das hält bombenfest.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 

Deswegen ja auch dass "wenn überhaupt", der Schenker hat mir auch gesagt ich kann ein bisschen Klebeband nehmen und dann hält es.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*

Ganz ekelige, unbrauchbare, fürchterlich veraltete, total out'e Gammelruten, peinlich sich damit am Wasser sehen zu lassen,... entsorge die freiwillig und unauffällig für 5€ Unkostenbeitrag... |clown:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ganz ekelige, unbrauchbare, fürchterlich veraltete, total out'e Gammelruten, peinlich sich damit am Wasser sehen zu lassen,... entsorge die freiwillig und unauffällig für 5€ Unkostenbeitrag... |clown:



Sowas dachte ich auch.
Einfach fürchterlich schlechte Ruten, die fachgerecht entsorgt werden müssen, ich würde das auch sofort übernehmen und werfe als Erstangebot sogar ganze 10 Euro in den Raum.:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Sowas dachte ich auch.
> Einfach fürchterlich schlechte Ruten, die fachgerecht entsorgt werden müssen, ich würde das auch sofort übernehmen und werfe als Erstangebot sogar ganze 10 Euro in den Raum.:q


 

Ähh,....., 11 Euro vielleicht???
#h


----------



## Tricast (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*

Nett und hilfsbereit seid Ihr ja das muß man Euch lassen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Nett und hilfsbereit seid Ihr ja das muß man Euch lassen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Jeden Tag ne gute Tat, mein Motto!


----------



## Tricast (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wurfgewichtangabe einer alten Matchrute?!*

Kohlmeise, Du bist ja gar kein Angler, Du bist ja Pfadfinder.

Gruß


----------

